
US “explodes” after Kaspersky closes “CIA Backdoor” embedded in all MS Software - snakeanus
https://theunhivedmind.com/news/2017/09/12/us-explodes-after-russian-company-closes-cia-backdoor-embedded-in-all-microsoft-software/
======
DiabloD3
Can we get a more authoritative URL over this?

If this is even remotely true, this is big news seeing as it'd imply the US
government is waging war against Kaspersky by pressuring big box stores to
yank Kaspersky off store shelves (tinfoil hat notwithstanding).

~~~
losteric
I can't find an authoritative source on the claims of the "US exploding" in
response to "Kaspersky closes CIA backdoor"

* GSA already pulled it from their recommended list months ago: [https://www.wired.com/story/why-the-us-government-shouldnt-b...](https://www.wired.com/story/why-the-us-government-shouldnt-ban-kaspersky-security-software/)

* Yes, a Senator was pushing for banning Kaspersky from government infrastructure: [https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/09/06/banning_kaspersky_f...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/09/06/banning_kaspersky_from_us_govt_computers/) \- not much traction yet

* Best Buy, as of a couple days ago, was pulling Kaspersky out of fear of Russian influence: [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-kasperskylab-best-buy/...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-kasperskylab-best-buy/best-buy-stops-sale-of-russia-based-kaspersky-products-idUSKCN1BJ2M4) \- so far they are alone

Now look at the rest of this website and rank their trustworthiness from 1 to
10. Check out those drop-down menus at the top, the sidebar content, their
other posts... how trustworthy is _this_ site?

This seems like click-bait lies at best. Shouldn't have made it to HN in the
first place.

~~~
lj3
All of that only makes me more curious to see if its true. I've been down this
road too many times. "The Government isn't doing X. You're a crazy conspiracy
theorist." A few years later its revealed that not only is the government
doing exactly that, but they're doing a lot more on top of that. This has
happened more than a few times in the past 15 years. That doesn't mean that's
what's happening here, but it does mean I'm not going to take your suggestion
of 'how trustworthy does this _feel_?' very seriously.

------
godelski
I have a hard time taking this website seriously. There are a ton of anti-
semitic "resources" listed.
[https://screenshots.firefox.com/jf2JY3rYUwAI6ZaZ/theunhivedm...](https://screenshots.firefox.com/jf2JY3rYUwAI6ZaZ/theunhivedmind.com)
[https://screenshots.firefox.com/9ThjB3mgov2gKcUM/theunhivedm...](https://screenshots.firefox.com/9ThjB3mgov2gKcUM/theunhivedmind.com)

I'm not going to take a website seriously if it is denying the holocaust.

------
Shank
Given how much Kaspersky has done for the security and research community (the
article lists several of their research projects and disclosures), it comes
off as a bit paranoid not to trust their software on the basis that it's made
in Russia. As far as I'm concerned, Kaspersky Lab has proven, time and time
again, to be an agent for good, not ill. The Snowden leaks showed direct US
government involvement with several tech giants, and yet we haven't
blacklisted use of their products yet. Arguably, we "trust them more," but I
think that trust is misplaced. Kaspersky, on the other hand, has earned a lot
of trust by actively participating and engaging with the security community
regularly.

------
narrator
This is a Sorcha Faal article. Sorcha is a well known hoaxer.
[http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Sorcha_Faal](http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Sorcha_Faal)
. Even on conspiracy forums, when the author of some report is found out to be
Sorcha Faal the thread usually ends as that guy has been hoaxing conspiracy
theorists with plausible sounding made up articles for at least a decade if
not longer.

------
emerged
[https://breakingmalware.com/documentation/windows-
pssetloadi...](https://breakingmalware.com/documentation/windows-
pssetloadimagenotifyroutine-callbacks-good-bad-unclear-part-1/)

For the full technical details.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
The author updated the post [1] with " It details a workaround for this bug,
again, not a vulnerability."

[1] [https://breakingmalware.com/documentation/windows-
pssetloadi...](https://breakingmalware.com/documentation/windows-
pssetloadimagenotifyroutine-callbacks-good-bad-unclear-part-1/)

------
regnull
Ah, the "report circulating in the Kremlin today". Has to be true.

------
driverdan
I'm surprised this got so many upvotes before it was flagged. The site is off
the rails crazy and doesn't cite sources for its primary claim.

